
Guesstimate spreadsheet to estimate the number of ideal dating matches nearby - EvanWard97
https://www.getguesstimate.com/models/14101
======
EvanWard97
If you are temporarily short on your luck in the dating market, perhaps this
can offer some useful insight into the numbers game.

